# Diy flavours Cookie (Biscotto) (FA) 20ml Cream Fresh (FA)10ml Fuji Apple (FA)10ml



## canocep66 (11/6/16)

I am looking for these flavour concentrates below
Cookie (Biscotto) (FA) 20ml Cream Fresh (FA)10ml Fuji Apple (FA)10ml


----------



## Viper_SA (11/6/16)

www.valleyvapour.co.za might have all those


----------



## canocep66 (11/6/16)

Thanks @Viper_SA but unfortunately they are also sold out
I guess lot of people trying the Rhodonite recipe


----------

